# MAC addict from Atlanta



## shamelessmuse (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello All,
Newbie to the group...not to MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hello my name is Muse and I am addicted to MAC.  It started many years ago and one day will surely put me in debt...
I've been stalking around here for awhile and you guys are awesome.  I love looking at the FOTD/EOTDs!  Great inspiration!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 4, 2006)

welcome muse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your name.. so different & pretty!


----------



## user2 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Muse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Welcome!!


----------



## user4 (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra Muse!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcomeeee!


----------

